# A coronavirus patient refused to quarantine, so deputies are surrounding his house to force him to



## Robert59 (Mar 17, 2020)

A Kentucky novel coronavirus patient checked himself out of the hospital against medical advice. So to prevent him from spreading the virus, officials are surrounding his house to keep him there. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/17/us/kentucky-refused-quarantine-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

They should have just put him in a jail cell and quit wasting the time of those policemen.   Idiot.  I hope they send him the bill for the time spent on his ignorance.


----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2020)

No ^. If they'd put him in jail, he might infect others. Better to quarantine him.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

chic said:


> No ^. If they'd put him in jail, he might infect others. Better to quarantine him.


But he refused to quarantine and left the hospital.  They could isolate him in a cell.  He is endangering many people and costing the taxpayers money for his ignorance.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 18, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> A Kentucky novel coronavirus patient checked himself out of the hospital against medical advice. So to prevent him from spreading the virus, officials are surrounding his house to keep him there.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/17/us/kentucky-refused-quarantine-coronavirus-trnd/index.html


In another country (outside U.S.) - they literally welded a house's door shut to contain a corona victim who refused to comply!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

Empty said:


> In another country (outside U.S.) - they literally welded a house's door shut to contain a corona victim who refused to comply!


 I think I remember seeing a video of that in one of the Chinese provinces when this all first started...


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 18, 2020)

So my question is what kind of a person wants to spread a disease like this to total strangers? I don't get it. How do you get to be that self absorbed and mean? I can even understand wanting to infect someone you hate, but random strangers? Man, that's evil.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So my question is what kind of a person wants to spread a disease like this to total strangers? I don't get it. How do you get to be that self absorbed and mean? I can even understand wanting to infect someone you hate, but random strangers? Man, that's evil.


trouble is it might not be that striaghtforward , perhaps he has a mental illness ,  perhaps he's a drug abuser or alcoholic or perhaps he's suffers from claustrophobia , and is terrified of being enclosed....   or as you say perhaps he's just downright bad...

Given that there's so many drug abusers in all of our countries, so many mentally ill people on the streets (care in the community)... I just am at a loss to see how this can be contained..or on second thought , are those the very people  as well as the elderly and the vulnerable who are included in  the predicted death stats.

Our youngest CV virus sufferer died today..just a hyoung man in his 40's, who had been suffering from MND.. and leaves a wife, who is understandably outraged that her husband could have caught this disease which killed him within days


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our youngest CV virus sufferer died today..just a hyoung man in his 40's, *who had been suffering from MND*.. and leaves a wife, who is understandably outraged that her husband could have caught this disease which killed him within days



I had to look this up and will save others the trouble.  *MND=motor neuron disease*.  ALS (Lou Gehrig's disease) is a the most common form.

As for what kind of person would refuse to remain under quarantine - how about someone who bought into the widespread opinion that this was just media hype for something no more serious than influenza?

Only now are some naysayers getting the picture, many high profile politicians and newscasters included.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)

Oops sorry MDN of course.... should have written it in full


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree he should be locked up but not infect the jail which would be a nightmare.  I read that one community put campers in a campground with full utility hook ups and were letting people under quarantine live in those.  State troopers were guarding the campground.  That makes a lot more sense than tasking officers to individual homes.  Also wouldn't be a bad quarantine since people are able to get out and enjoy nature.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2020)

Empty said:


> In another country (outside U.S.) - they literally welded a house's door shut to contain a corona victim who refused to comply!


It was China! I saw that and thought why don't we all love communism? They also showed a young women being tackled by three men because she is refusing to wear a mask.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> trouble is it might not be that striaghtforward , perhaps he has a mental illness ,  perhaps he's a drug abuser or alcoholic or perhaps he's suffers from claustrophobia , and is terrified of being enclosed....   or as you say perhaps he's just downright bad...



Perhaps, but most likely he's just a self serving a-hole. We have plenty of them to go around. I predicted this awhile back. A lot of idiots will be of the "I have it so why do I care" mentality and go about their business. Did you see pictures of the beaches at Spring Break? Jammed with college kids. Don't they have parents or grandparents they care about?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2020)

I saw in China, people literally being dragged out of their apartments by men in hazmat suits, kicking and screaming, some trying to hold onto their doorjambs. They were being taken to a quarantine center I assumed, or  maybe a hospital.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> But he refused to quarantine and left the hospital.  They could isolate him in a cell.  He is endangering many people and costing the taxpayers money for his ignorance.



I imagine it would cost more to isolate him in a cell , especially in a local jail where they probably do not have any facilities to medically isolate anyone, than it would to keep the officers at his home.  In a jail cell, he could be exposing guards, other workers, lawyers, and other prisoners.  The logistics of completely disinfecting a jail cell, his eating utensils, etc., would be very complicated and expensive, and probably would still endanger those who must interact with him in some way.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2020)

The longer this virus lingers, the more "lunacy" we will be seeing.  There are a lot of people unwilling/unable to comply with this "social distancing", and they will become an increasing problem as time passes.  Short of building "concentrate camp" type facilities, and forcing those who may have been exposed to this virus, into forced quarantine, I see little hope in trusting individuals to do the right thing.


----------



## doat (Mar 18, 2020)

About time to put some teeth into it. Slam them good.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I saw in China, people literally being dragged out of their apartments by men in hazmat suits, kicking and screaming, some trying to hold onto their doorjambs. They were being taken to a quarantine center I assumed, or  maybe a hospital.



Or maybe the crematorium. Never saw so many people resisting "help"


----------



## lukebass (Mar 18, 2020)

In TN the temperature warmed up and in my retirement community several residents are sitting out.
There was a group of 4-5 senior women sitting on one porch and as I walked by asked if they were practicing social distancing.  One asked what that was.  I informed them that the government was recommending it because of the Coronavirus.  They laughed and said, "oh, that..," and went right on with their conversation.
I am still out in the morning trying to find TP for two of our most senior residents.  I went to three stores and finally found one store that just got a shipment.  I almost had to fight for 2 - 4 packs of TP, (one for each lady).   The store only had a few check out clerks and the self-check out was down.  All I had was the 2 - 4 packs of TP and a young woman literally pushed her overloaded cart on the run to beat me to a line.  (At 77 I don't run like I used to).
The schools in my area are all shut down.  Guess where all the kids are?  In the stores of course.  Now that the news media has announced that the Coronavirus isn't that serious among children the parents are bringing the little disease carriers to every public place they can.
BTW, I also saw a short news blip this morning that stated that weapon sales hit a new hit. 

Can you imagine what it will be like if the stores have nothing to sell?


----------



## charry (Mar 18, 2020)

people are going to do ,just what they want to do !!
the more you tell folk , the more their backs go up....
i dont know ,how this is going to be resolved.....


----------



## doat (Mar 18, 2020)

charry said:


> people are going to do ,just what they want to do !!
> the more you tell folk , the more their backs go up....
> i dont know ,how this is going to be resolved.....


Punishment stocks set up in front of the community government.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

That's good they are keeping him there.


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have a next door neighbor that is like this Ky guy that says he healthy and doesn't need testing. He is a Methodist pastor of large church. He told me I'm sick with Diabetes but he isn't so he doesn't have anything to worry about. He only has Bi-polar.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> The longer this virus lingers, the more "lunacy" we will be seeing.  There are a lot of people unwilling/unable to comply with this "social distancing", and they will become an increasing problem as time passes.  Short of building "concentrate camp" type facilities, and forcing those who may have been exposed to this virus, into forced quarantine, I see little hope in trusting individuals to do the right thing.


If the idiots continue, concentration camps are not beyond the realm of possibility.  This is not a big stretch.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 19, 2020)

lukebass said:


> In TN the temperature warmed up and in my retirement community several residents are sitting out.
> There was a group of 4-5 senior women sitting on one porch and as I walked by asked if they were practicing social distancing.  One asked what that was.  I informed them that the government was recommending it because of the Coronavirus.  They laughed and said, "oh, that..," and went right on with their conversation.
> I am still out in the morning trying to find TP for two of our most senior residents.  I went to three stores and finally found one store that just got a shipment.  I almost had to fight for 2 - 4 packs of TP, (one for each lady).   The store only had a few check out clerks and the self-check out was down.  All I had was the 2 - 4 packs of TP and a young woman literally pushed her overloaded cart on the run to beat me to a line.  (At 77 I don't run like I used to).
> The schools in my area are all shut down.  Guess where all the kids are?  In the stores of course.  Now that the news media has announced that the Coronavirus isn't that serious among children the parents are bringing the little disease carriers to every public place they can.
> ...


Yes, unfortunately, I can easily imagine what it will be like when the stores have nothing to sell.  It already happened in Ohio, with hoarders stockpiling stuff - perhaps to make a profit by reselling to the highest bidders.  My friend found tons of empty shelves in the largest store in our area.  There were no paper towels, TP, sanitizers, nor chicken.  How do we cope with aggressive shoppers who may now whip out a gun to attain that single remaining package of meat?  It IS frightening.  During the U.S.'s "Great Depression," my grandparents owned a butcher shop.  There is a horror story involved, but I won't go into it - no need to give wacko's inspiration.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 21, 2020)

I saw my first altercation at the grocery store yesterday. Not sure how it started but a single woman and a couple really got into it. I "think" the couple maybe cut in front of the woman to get in line. They started chirping back and forth then got into loud screaming calling each other Mother f'er etc.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

Empty said:


> During the U.S.'s "Great Depression," my grandparents owned a butcher shop.  There is a horror story involved, but I won't go into it - no need to give wacko's inspiration.


Does it have anything to do with Sweeney Todd?


----------



## Pepper (Mar 21, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> I saw my first altercation at the grocery store yesterday. Not sure how it started but a single woman and a couple really got into it. I "think" the couple maybe cut in front of the woman to get in line. They started chirping back and forth then got into loud screaming calling each other Mother f'er etc.  Unbelievable.


It's very wrong to cut in line, especially two people against one.  Who ended up at the cashier first?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Sweeny Todd?  LOL!


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pepper said:


> It's very wrong to cut in line, especially two people against one.  Who ended up at the cashier first?



 No idea if that's what it was about, I'm just guessing. Some people are obviously on edge.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 21, 2020)

we always get part of the story, as the man in Kentucky-would strongly suspect
substance abuse (does he have a stash at home?).         
Given what we have seen in China, I would like to see some of their quarantine
centers.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 21, 2020)

chic said:


> No ^. If they'd put him in jail, he might infect others. Better to quarantine him.


Better idea - put the fool in a storage bin at one of those Rent 2 Store plazas. Perhaps the heat will kill the virus....or.....


----------

